# ICD-9 for debris in ear



## Lainie0559 (Jan 19, 2012)

What ICD-9 code would you use for debris in ear?  I was looking at 388.9.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 19, 2012)

That sounds like foreing body in ear (931)


----------



## Lainie0559 (Jan 19, 2012)

It's my understanding that it's coming from in the ear and not from the outside.  I always thought of a foreign body as something that's not supposed to be there that's introduced from outside of the body.  Any thoughts?


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 19, 2012)

is it just ear wax?


----------



## Lainie0559 (Jan 19, 2012)

It says he removed debris under the microscope.  The diagnosis listed is 380.10 for otitis externa, but I'm not showing that 380.10 is an acceptable diagnosis for the microscope 92504.


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 19, 2012)

That is inflammation of the outer ear do they have an ear infection?  Is he removing pus and other things caused by the infection?


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 19, 2012)

Lainie0559 said:


> It's my understanding that it's coming from in the ear and not from the outside.  I always thought of a foreign body as something that's not supposed to be there that's introduced from outside of the body.  Any thoughts?



That is true that foriegn body enters into, but in your first statement you just said debris in ear. Debris can originate outside the body as well as inside.


----------



## Lainie0559 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes it's debris from the infection.


----------

